# Can you layer flock vinyl onto standard t-shirt vinyl



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

I know you can press/layer various vinyl on each other...but has anyone tried layering flock/felt on top of normal standard vinyl & if it works does it stick well?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

yup yup yup.
Looks good too.


----------



## fat_miao (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, flock on normal vinyl yes, Good ... Vinyl on Flock - Def. No ~~

but some PVC based vinyl does not accept multiple press, it will either shrinks or color fade or even peel off again. 

Mostly PU base works best, and less fussy.


----------

